# Pay UK Credit Card with Dubai NBD account



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there, I am now in a position to pay off my UK credit card and was wondering 
1.) Can I do this using my NBD Debit card and 2.) Am I likely to be charged fortunes in exchange rates? 3.) If so, any advice on a better way to do it?

The balance is about 3k.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,
I am also in the same situation. Would like to make payments for my hsbc and tesco credit cards from here. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------

